# want to give a pigeon away



## alan edward (May 15, 2004)

my first posting was pigeon in my back yard will someone take her/him? now to report good news she has flown away spotted her with a mate on tele pole, thanks to terry 4 help with postings etc bye




[This message has been edited by alan edward (edited May 27, 2004).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alan and welcome to pigeons.com. Does the bird have bands on the leg(s)? If so, we may be able to locate the owner. If not, then hopefully a member who is closer to you than I am can help out here.

I am in South Orange County (Lake Forest) and would be happy to give the bird a home if you could get him or her to me.

Terry


----------

